# Launching ladders off metal roofs



## CSPainter (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm trying to determine if I want to do a tall house with multiple pitches and a metal roof. To get to many areas would require launching ladders off of the metal roof. Anyone have good advice? I imagine could install I-bolts into the siding and off the ladders to them (then remove, fill with 2 part epoxy, bondo caulk or wood fill). I also saw some roof brackets at www.metalplusllc.com. They essentially act as roof jacks, but since there's nothing to nail into, these brackets somehow cinch onto the rails of the metal roof. However, they're pretty expensive!

Please pass on some advice to me!

In the past I worked with a guy who got some rubber mats that we cut up to use for grip. Are there special foam shoes?


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

I keep one of these on the trailer, comes in real handy. If it's 6 in 12 or less, that'd be all you need.

http://provisiontools.myshopify.com/collections/tools/products/pivit-laddertool


----------



## CSPainter (Feb 27, 2017)

I have plenty of pivot tools but I don't trust them not to slide on a metal roof, especially if launching a 24 off it


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

If you're on the roof and going up 24 ft from there, I'd be looking at snorkel lifts. 

Or stage scaffolding at edge and run a plank to the wall with a nailer scabbed onto siding. Of course, if exterior finish is stucco, that won't work either. 

I keep asking Dewalt to come out with a flexvolt jetpack for just this kind of thing, but they won't listen.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Depending on access, it may be better to just rent a pull behind lift. If it has an articulating extension boom, you can get pretty much anywhere. We've used these a lot in the past.

http://www.genielift.com/en/products/trailer-mounted-booms/tz3420/index.htm


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Agree with vinyl. Think was $450 for day and had about a 35' reach. Only downside is the one I rented we had to push it to where we wanted it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

I would forget the ladders unless access is a real issue, consider renting either a knuckle boom or a towable bucket lift. Anymore we limit our ladder use to only what we absolutely have to use them for. For safety and productivity lifts are the way to go. If customer does not want to pay for a lift then why should I compromise mine and my employees safety just to save them a buck.


----------



## CSPainter (Feb 27, 2017)

Gong to check out prices in my area to rent a lift with articulating boom, and cover the expenses through the bid. We have enough work to turn down what we don't want to do, and if you can afford to put on a metal roof you can probably afford to pay guys to take good care of your house (safely)


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 2, 2016)

One thing to remember about lifts is that they only work on fairly level ground and fences, shrubs, etc... could limit access around the house. 

Personally, I'd price out lifts and scaffolding to see what's ends up being cheaper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

PNW Painter said:


> One thing to remember about lifts is that they only work on fairly level ground and fences, shrubs, etc... could limit access around the house.
> 
> Personally, I'd price out lifts and scaffolding to see what's ends up being cheaper.
> 
> ...


the boom lifts can be problematic on rough terrain.

the tow behinds, the outriggers can be blocked up to compensate for steep/uneven terrain. The driveables can be manipulated in the same way just hard to block them up as much. I have done it it with jacks but you have to be careful with either one.


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

They make nice ladder jacks that clinch onto a standing seam roof...they do work just fine!


----------

